# Strange cattle mutilations



## NTCooper87 (Mar 1, 2010)

Since September, someone has killed five our animals.  The weird part is that the only reason they are killed is to cut the testicles out of the scrotum, remove the penis, or to take the utters.  I'd like to catch whoever is doing it.  If you hear of something similar or can point me in the direction of a suspect, I'd really appreciate it.  

By the way, people keep telling me it has to be coyotes.  IT ISN'T!  These are precision cuts, without even any blood spilled.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 1, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cattle_mutilation


----------



## fullstrut (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like a cult! Maybe sometype of of ritual, hope ya catch these creeps!


----------



## Roberson (Mar 1, 2010)

MonsterQuest Time!!!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like medical students needing cow parts for practice.


----------



## NTCooper87 (Mar 2, 2010)

Its happening in Hall County, GA


----------



## NTCooper87 (Mar 2, 2010)

This wikipedia page is very helpful.  What it defines is what is happening here.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like to me, that you might need to invest in some infrared game cameras. Hope you catch whoever is doing it.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 3, 2010)

...This is nuts.That wilkepedia page scares me.Are there any signs of a UFO that has landed?


----------



## Resica (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of these mutilations in Hall county?


----------



## Roberson (Mar 4, 2010)

There are some certain parasites that can inflict similiar damage.


----------



## srb (Mar 4, 2010)

*Not RIGHT*

Send me a pm ntcooper im not far from you,I Work around there alot.


----------



## ch035 (Mar 4, 2010)

sounds like one of them chupacabres


----------



## Joshmelville (Dec 10, 2010)

MUFON UFO Stalker received a report of a red wedge shaped UFO in Flowery Branch very close to one of the actual event dates.


----------



## jones.hunter (Dec 10, 2010)

Funny how nobody ever has a pic or nobody hears anything. You try to get a cow or horse in a position where you can cut its balls off or its udders "utters" whichever but, can you tell me that its quiet. I cant even whistle for my dogs at night because all the other dogs will bark. All I am saying is come on...................post pics...............give a location..........details......maybe someone wants attention?


----------



## wilber85 (Dec 10, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cattle_mutilation



I am not sure what to think of whats going on in Hall County, but that Wikipedia page is down right freaky!!!  

NTCooper, I dont know how you feel about the info in Wikipedia but it sounds like there is probably someone out there interested in whats going on at your farm.  Give them a call?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 10, 2010)

Sounds like someone has milkin issues!


----------



## wilber85 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well looks like you guys have had plenty of media exposure.  Several articles on the web about this.  WSB did a story on it here: http://www.wsbtv.com/news/25228737/detail.html

No pictures of the mutilated cattle, but looks like the cops are involved and the UGA vet school has examined several of the dead cattle.  The FBI had a case on this in the seventies in New Mexico where apparently this is common.  No answers found in a forty year investigation.  I would invest in a boat load of trail cams.

Seems legit...but idk?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 10, 2010)

wilber85 said:


> Well looks like you guys have had plenty of media exposure.  Several articles on the web about this.  WSB did a story on it here: http://www.wsbtv.com/news/25228737/detail.html
> 
> No pictures of the mutilated cattle, but looks like the cops are involved and the UGA vet school has examined several of the dead cattle.  The FBI had a case on this in the seventies in New Mexico where apparently this is common.  No answers found in a forty year investigation.  I would invest in a boat load of trail cams.
> 
> Seems legit...but idk?


You meen cow cams?


----------

